# Need Sony Vaio VGN-N325E/PCG-7Y2L Schematics



## squishyalt (Feb 28, 2009)

I need to upgrade my hard drive (only 10BG left on 105GB drive), and I have no clue where to start. 

I have searched the web for a schematic for the Sony Vaio VGN-N325E/PCG-7Y2L to no avail.

Can anyone point me in the right direction here?


----------



## squishyalt (Feb 28, 2009)

Found it! http://home.comcast.net/~nw_systems/vgnN.pdf


----------



## squishyalt (Feb 28, 2009)

Upgraded from Hitachi 120GB 5400RPM to Fujitsu 320GB 7200RPM and the speed increase is very nice.....


----------



## mahesh_1h (Aug 26, 2009)

i need sony vaio TZ series schematics


----------



## daveb2 (Jul 18, 2010)

squishyalt said:


> I need to upgrade my hard drive (only 10BG left on 105GB drive), and I have no clue where to start.
> 
> I have searched the web for a schematic for the Sony Vaio VGN-N325E/PCG-7Y2L to no avail.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction here?


To begin, you are in trouble because there is more than 10 percent system hidden files on your drive and you are about to crash ! Next, Get some of the junk off of the drive so that you will be able to safely use it; then turn off your automatic restore (which will permit you to view files with a program like Z-tree) - Therein you will find that every day you have been using your machine - the machine has been creating a new restore point (which takes about 10 megs) and you can probably remove 20 to 30 gigs of unneeded files and still keep a couple of good restore points. I have seen this happen in dozens of cases. Hope this helps, Dave


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

mahesh_1h said:


> i need sony vaio TZ series schematics


The info here may help you http://www.insidemylaptop.com/disassemble-sony-vaio-tz-laptop-remove-hard-drive/


----------

